# does it affect your sex life?



## flower44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi allI have a question for all the female IBS sufferers..Do find IBS affects your sex life?My libido has decreased significantly in the 2 years I have had IBS, anyone else experienced this?Also, does anyone else feel uncomfortable pressure, feeling like you need to poo, when having sex? I have talked to the doctor and she said this is probably because the bowel is very close to the vaginal wall and she had no recommendations to solve the issue.Does anyone have any suggestions to avoid this- it has become so uncomfortable that I hardly ever have sex or want to have sex. Does anyone have any suggestions to avoid this feeling, or any of their own stories to tell?Thanks!


----------



## intrepid.slug (May 14, 2011)

Hi there,You might like to see if you have endometriosis. Endo often causes IBS symptoms, and in my case, I had endometrial tissue growing between my bowel and womb, and this was causing pain during sex. Also, you could potentially have a rectocoele, which is where you have strained when doing a poo and your anus has pushed forward into your vagina. Poo then gets caught in the pouch, thus having the need-to-poo feeling when you have sex, because the penis is pushing against the poo-filled pouch. lol - lovely thought!! But well worth getting your doctor to check either of those options.


----------



## flower44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thankyou for replying!!My doctor did suggest endometriosis but he said it was more for sharp kinds of pain and mine is more like a pressure feeling-not painful- just really uncomfortable







Did you have that feeling?I'll definitely go to the doc and ask her about your suggestions. Thanks so much for replying.Anyone else who has any similar stories- or even if you have IBS and have never ever felt this pressure during sex, please let me know so I can work out whether this is normal IBS or something else!


----------



## pixi (May 30, 2011)

flower44 said:


> Thankyou for replying!!My doctor did suggest endometriosis but he said it was more for sharp kinds of pain and mine is more like a pressure feeling-not painful- just really uncomfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pixi (May 30, 2011)

helloIm new to this forum and was wondering if anyone can help?I suffer with IBS- C&D and everytime i masterbate it triggers an attack so full sex is out of the question. Doz anyone have any ideas how to help me, you know id like to have some fun once in my life???


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

The same thing happened to me...masterbating triggered an episode. Luckily I was in the shower. I have'nt had sex since this started because I am afraid poo would leak out during...and I'm sure it would as most of the time I can't hold it. How embarassing...I am sorry I don't have any suggestions either. I am ok when it's in remission but it is now back with a vengence and worse than the last time.I am hoping my regimen I am on now will put it back in remission! Good luck everyone...it seems to help just to talk with someone who understands!


----------

